

Ipython and SciPy for the iPad - x43b
http://computableapp.com

======
ehurrell
This seems really interesting and has a lot of potential if Apple allows the
iPython notebook approach (which would make sense given the likes of Editorial
having Python etc), but the info is sparse and all links off the homepage
result in 500 errors :/

